# I want a BIG Havanese



## taximom (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to the forum, and I've enjoyed reading the posts. I've seen people talking about how big their dogs are, 
18 lbs and up. I have a teenaged daughter who really wants a big dog for her own. We kept a golden retriever last week--which my daughter loved-- but my allergies flared. I have a 10 year old Hav already who is 17 lbs who is bonded to another daughter. Since I know I can tolerate Havanese without allergy problems I'm now looking for the biggest one I can find. I'd like to find a pup with big parents, preferably a girl. I know there are no guarantees and that this is probably a long shot, but I'd love to hear any ideas! TIA!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

taximom said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum, and I've enjoyed reading the posts. I've seen people talking about how big their dogs are,
> 18 lbs and up. I have a teenaged daughter who really wants a big dog for her own. We kept a golden retriever last week--which my daughter loved-- but my allergies flared. I have a 10 year old Hav already who is 17 lbs who is bonded to another daughter. Since I know I can tolerate Havanese without allergy problems I'm now looking for the biggest one I can find. I'd like to find a pup with big parents, preferably a girl. I know there are no guarantees and that this is probably a long shot, but I'd love to hear any ideas! TIA!!


The problem is, reputable breeders are not going to purposely be breeding for big Hav, even though they certainly do show up from time to time, even in the "best of families"  Also, weight doesn't say all that much about size. Some dogs are slim, trim and tall at 17 lbs, where there are LOTS more who are shorter, slightly on the chubby side, and easily make 17 or 18 lbs.

I really urge you to find a good, reputable breeder, who breeds to the standard, and tell them that, all else being equal, you'd love to get a larger pup. The cards may fall in your favor.... or they may not, and you may get a perfectly average sized Hav, that you absolutely love to pieces anyway!

I was NOT looking for an over-standard dog, but Kodi was absolutely everything ELSE I wanted in a dog. (and his breeders where everything I wanted in breeders) So when his breeder told me he would be on the large side (though even she didn't realize HOW big at the time ) I didn't even blink before deciding he was the one for me.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

There is a havanese available for adoption through HRI named Oso Grande and he is adorable and also a larger size:

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/921-oso-grande-in-ca


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with krandall - you can tell the breeders you want a larger hav but the good ones are breeding for health etc not size. It's also important that the pup fits with your daughter's lifestyle. I have a small boy - he'll probably be 10 pounds - but he's a big dog in a little dog's body! And he's very mobile - I can take him a lot of places in his Sherpa. That might be appealing for a teenager. There's a girl in my area with her pom in her bike basket - so cute!

In my pup's litter there was a lot of size variation. A couple of the pups were tanks and some average. Mine was the second smallest. I kind of wanted a larger hav too - I love the way they look. But I love my puppy's personality and we let the breeder chose for us out of the the pet quality dogs. A friend of mine bought a hav from another breeder, some of the same relatives as mine and he is much larger - actually larger than she wanted. She's not confident about taking him on the plane. 

You could also look at other breeds that are on the larger side - my neighbor has the Italian truffle dog, cant remember the named of the breed but he is a larger dog and as I understand it, good for allergy sufferers. I dont know about the doodles, golden and lab. They are cute but the only two I know are major barkers.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

andra said:


> There is a havanese available for adoption through HRI named Oso Grande and he is adorable and also a larger size:
> 
> http://havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/921-oso-grande-in-ca


I have followed him on the website too, hope he will find a great home. He is so beautiful.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I know, he is a cutie pie  I hope he finds a great home, too. Maybe the original poster will investigate this


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

There's a lot of variety within a single litter - typically. Just let the breeder know what you're looking for. I ended up with the giant from the litter and he filled out to 18 lbs at 3 yrs old (the vet said he put on muscle, perhaps all of that agility). I was hoping for a larger Hav. He was actually the last Hav left from his litter because people wanted smaller girls. After I described the personality I was looking for, the breeder said she had one pup left from her current litter (I was expecting to wait until a future litter or two) that fit the bill, but he was on the larger size - did I mind? I didn't so that how I ended up with my giant .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> I agree with krandall - you can tell the breeders you want a larger hav but the good ones are breeding for health etc not size.


Just to be clear, good breeders DO breed for size. (among many other things) But they breed for dogs within standard, and better yet, in the "preferred" size range, which is in the middle of the standard. There's a good reason for that... if you breed toward the middle of the range, fewer will go out on either end.

Good breeders DO NOT breed for "big Havs" or (worse!!!) small or "tea cup" Havs.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Oso Grande is a cutie. I hope they find him a great home.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> Just to be clear, good breeders DO breed for size. (among many other things) But they breed for dogs within standard, and better yet, in the "preferred" size range, which is in the middle of the standard. There's a good reason for that... if you breed toward the middle of the range, fewer will go out on either end.
> 
> Good breeders DO NOT breed for "big Havs" or (worse!!!) small or "tea cup" Havs.


Yes, thanks for clarifying - that is a better way of putting it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oso Grande looks more like a Tibetan Terrier than a Hav. And his size would match that of a TT too....


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

My sister has a great dog that they got because of one of my niece's allergies. They're big, but not too big and very friendly. 
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier http://www.akc.org/breeds/soft_coated_wheaten_terrier/index.cfm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> My sister has a great dog that they got because of one of my niece's allergies. They're big, but not too big and very friendly.
> Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier http://www.akc.org/breeds/soft_coated_wheaten_terrier/index.cfm


They are very nice dogs, though you do have to be willing to live with a bit of "terrier" mentality.  But be sure to find one to hang out with first... I considered one, and found that I was more allergic to them than to Havs. Not nearly as bad as some breeds, but I was more allergic than I felt was safe to commit to living with one.


----------

